# Coronado by Howatt bow information



## Hardhed (Jan 31, 2007)

I bought one for my wife off an auction site and paid about $145. It's a great bow though, I was impressed, and you wouldn't go wrong with keeping it.


----------



## WIdeerslayer (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the info hardhed. Is there anyone else with comments or value on this bow? It is in good shape with only a few small scratches besides a small drilled hole in the front for an arrow holder. The reason I'm wondering is because I want to set up a bowfishing bow but I don't want to drill holes in it if it's worth over $100. Thanks!


----------



## Wednesday Caste (Sep 9, 2007)

It seems that when I see recurves with holes in it; the market value never seems to be as high as one that is clean. If you intend to keep and use it and not expect as much later on (if you then decide to sell) then do what you need to do to it to enjoy it.
Me, I'd not put a hole in it. O'course I don't have the opportunity to go fishing with mine either...:fish2:
Oh, value...I had mine (Coronado 28" 55#60amo) for sale at $165 and had quite a few interested but then I was a butthead and decided to keep it, refinish it, and use. [Appologizes(sp?) were sent to each intererested party.]


----------



## WIdeerslayer (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Wednesday for the feedback. I'm thinking that I'll just use it for bowfishing as I'm never gonna sell it and I may as well put it to use. ty again for the info.


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

The Coronado was made until the mid 1980's and was a very reliable bow. They were 60" in length, made from Shedua with maple limb lams and brown glass, and draw weights up to 75#. In good condition, yours is probably worth $100-$150. Shoot it and enjoy it!

Howattman


----------



## Wednesday Caste (Sep 9, 2007)

Just a quick note to not dry fire the bow. See my shattered dreams post.
Quinn


----------



## WIdeerslayer (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed information, Howatt and the tip, Wednesday. I'm going to pick up the string I got built for it today and I can't wait to test it out.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

WIdeerslayer said:


> Thanks for the detailed information, Howatt and the tip, Wednesday. I'm going to pick up the string I got built for it today and I can't wait to test it out.


What _kind_ of string did you have made for it, if I dare ask? Not Fast-Flight I hope, because many of the older Damon Howatt recurves are not FF compatible


----------



## WIdeerslayer (Sep 18, 2007)

Not sure exactly on the string material but I am having it made by my local pro shop and the owner of that is very knowledgeable on bows and I'm sure he will make the right string.


----------

